# Speakers/monitors that sound same as Sennheiser HD650



## jonta_dj

I wonder if there are any speakers that have the same detailed, smooth, good to your ears sound as the Sennheiser HD650.

 I currently have Linn Katan speakers and Linn Sizmik 10.25 subwoofer (has it's own amplifier) that are driven by an Arcam A65 amplifier (I know that the amplifier is not very good but unfortunately I already bought it and can't return it). Many times the sound from the speakers hurt my ears, I don't really want to listen for long periods to them. But I can listen to the same music without that harsh (like in high pitched sound) through my head phones for hours. There's newer a problem with harsh sound from the head phones.

 Has anyone got experience in this? Before my current speakers I tried a pair of speakers called Monitor Audio (don't remeber the model, maybe Bronze?) and they were really really harsh. I returned them after about two days.

 I have paid about $US 3700 for this current combo (speakers, sub, amplifier), and no, I'm not satisfied. My poor ears...


----------



## Mastergill

Check the good British monitors like from Harbeth, Acoustic Energy or some used Rogers. It's basically the same tonal accurate, neutral but slightly dark sound like HD650.


----------



## catachresis

Some other brands of British monitors and monitor-like speakers you might want to consider would be ATC and PMC (both venerable 'pro-studio' monitor companies that have expanded into home audio -- both very fine but very expensive). At the mid-level, you could audition speakers from (Harbeth - mentioned,) Spendor, Tannoy, Stirling and B&W. Two other options are the Anglo-French Focal JM Labs brand and French JM Reynaud brand. For amazing value -- especially in used speakers in Europe -- have a look at the smaller but established brands Castle and Ruark. 

 I used a pair of Ruark Talisman 1 floorstanders for two years in Dublin. While they were not 100% accurate, being slightly forward and light in the mid- and bottom-bass, they were incredibly engaging and detailed.

 I've heard affectionate but mixed things about classic Rogers speakers (which I recently considered purchasing) -- they possess the famous BBC nearfield monitor sound but may lack detail, bass, cannot be played too loudly (possess uncertain resources for parts-repair and service). . . . I have not yet listened to the very popular and feted models by Harbeth and Spendor (perennial favourites of HiFi News & Stereophile), nor the more analytical ATC and PMCs. I haven't heard the expensive B&Ws (though I had a good experience in the 80s with their little two-ways).

 But I've had very good experiences with the Castles and Ruarks -- for their respective prices (great speakers to be had at or under 400. Euros/pair). "Detailed, smooth [and] good to your ears sound" could be used for different models of all the above brands, but my old Ruark Talismans had it in spades. Eb@y.co.uk is a good source for used if you can convince owners to box and ship to Continental EU.


----------



## HumanMedia

Spendor SP1


----------



## xinoxide

i like my alesis M1 mk2's they have a rather warm sound to them, but they dont extend very high in frequency though, wich is an easy fix with some standalone powered tweeters. a pair of these speakers is $200


----------



## warpdriver

My B&W CM1 bookshelf speakers sound very much like the HD650's I used to have. Very warm, nice punchy mid bass, smooth and detailed highs.


----------



## bigshot

This question is kind of like asking if there are any chocolate cakes that taste as good as a T Bone steak. Speakers sound like speakers. The way to find the ones you like is to audition them.

 See ya
 Steve


----------



## nibiyabi

It's been awhile since I heard them but I seem to recall the Polk LSi9 sounding somewhat smooth and dark like the HD650, but like bigshot said, this really is apples and oranges. There aren't any speakers that "sound" like headphones -- they may have a similar signature but that's about it.


----------



## jonta_dj

Thank you for all answers!

 I'm also member of another forum, a Linn forum, have you heared about Linn stuff? Well, everyone there says that it's my source that is bad and Linn speakers need good sources to sound good. Well, I have this lynx soundcard and I like it togther with my head phones. I starting to think that Linn is just a piece of **** and I've paid too much for it already.

 I suppose it's not easy to name a speaker that sound the same as the headphones. I liked this "chocolate cakes that taste as good as a T Bone steak", funny


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nibiyabi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There aren't any speakers that "sound" like headphones -- they may have a similar signature but that's about it._

 

I always assume that when somebody asks this question, it's always JUST about sound signature.

 Headphones will never sound like (or in my mind, as good as) speakers. But it is definitely possible to buy a headphone that has the same family signature, or overall flavour.


----------



## bigshot

There are phrases like "sound signature" and "soundstage" that are often used in this forum as buzzwords. In the way that they are usually used, they have very little meaning.

 The way to find good speakers requires a little legwork, and you can't do it online.

 1) Take your favorite good sounding CDs to a stereo store
 2) Chase the salesman away and pull out a yellow pad
 3) Play the first CD on every speaker in the store, regardless of price and write down notes on how they sound
 4) Repeat the process with all of your CDs
 5) Figure out which speakers sounded the best with the largest number of CDs
 6) Now look at the prices and see what the bargain is
 7) Buy the speakers and take them home and set them up, paying attention to room acoustics
 8) Get a good prograde equalizer and balance the response
 9) Play an awful lot of music

 See ya
 Steve


----------



## jtizzle

Bose.


----------



## Steve999

In my very limited experience, the sound B&W goes after might please a Senn HD650 fan. I think they both go out of their way not to overdo the treble.


----------



## Jon L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonta_dj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I currently have Linn Katan speakers and Linn Sizmik 10.25 subwoofer (has it's own amplifier) that are driven by an Arcam A65 amplifier (I know that the amplifier is not very good but unfortunately I already bought it and can't return it). Many times the sound from the speakers hurt my ears, I don't really want to listen for long periods to them. But I can listen to the same music without that harsh (like in high pitched sound)_

 

There could be so many variable things causing this problem, and your speakers are probably not even in the top 3 running. 

 Having said that, I have always hated the small monitor + subwoofer sound. If anything, I would rather run the monitors by itself. 

 Linn makes some great speakers, which I think are the most underrated in their product lineup. You may want to check out some older Linn floorstanding speakers such as Linn Keilidh, which can be found cheap and sound great. Some pic's here: http://www.store-multimedia.de/hifi/2i.htm

 I do think throwing in a nice tube preamp or amp in your setup will do the trick, though.


----------



## skeeder

well, I just hooked up my B&W 601's to a reciever running an optical out from my AV710. it sounds amazing! I would highly recommend it if you got the budget. 
 (they are just sitting on my desk too)


----------



## cotdt

yes i agree. BOSE

 any speaker that sounds like the HD650 i wouldn't touch with a 10 foot pole!


----------



## golgi

This is an interesting topic. When I was buying headphones my ideal headphone would have been ones that sound like my speakers so I was going at it the other way as the OP. Although, the headphones that I have don't sound anything like the sound signature of my speakers. If I could find headphones with similar sound as Magnepan speakers, I would seriously consider them. Anybody know of any? ....and don't say bose


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are phrases like "sound signature" and "soundstage" that are often used in this forum as buzzwords. In the way that they are usually used, they have very little meaning.

 The way to find good speakers requires a little legwork, and you can't do it online.

 1) Take your favorite good sounding CDs to a stereo store
 2) Chase the salesman away and pull out a yellow pad
 3) Play the first CD on every speaker in the store, regardless of price and write down notes on how they sound
 4) Repeat the process with all of your CDs
 5) Figure out which speakers sounded the best with the largest number of CDs
 6) Now look at the prices and see what the bargain is
 7) Buy the speakers and take them home and set them up, paying attention to room acoustics
 8) Get a good prograde equalizer and balance the response
 9) Play an awful lot of music

 See ya
 Steve_

 

Pah, I have perfected my own precision technique for buying speakers:

 1) Find a room (or section of a room) that doesn't have enough speakers
 2) Decide on the primary purpose of the speakers and the desired sonic characteristics
 3) Go to the usual internet garage sale sites
 4) Throw away info from step 2
 5) Buy something random that looks interesting and pay practically nothing
 6) Fix damage/problem with speakers that wasn't mentioned in the ad
 7) Hook up fancy equalizer/processor but never turn it on or set it up
 8) Put the speakers in a "supposedly" acoustically poor location
 9) Listen to an awful lot of music and realize they sound amazing anyways

 Which reminds me, I don't have any speakers in the bathroom yet...


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which reminds me, I don't have any speakers in the bathroom yet..._

 

Augh, imagine the echoes!


----------



## jonta_dj

I also think that my amp (Arcam) is the main problem. The sound from the Arcam vs. the sound from my tube amp is totally different. I just love the tube amp sound (MF X-CAN V3).

 I'm considering an amp called Linn Av5125 which takes active cards (I already have the active cards) and will make the speakers run active. People say it's a really big difference (which I don't really trust, but I suppose there's some difference though). Maybe I need to try such an amp first. If there isn't really a big difference with that amp I would want something else. Everyone says the Katan speakers demand tons of power.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are phrases like "sound signature" and "soundstage" that are often used in this forum as buzzwords. In the way that they are usually used, they have very little meaning.

 The way to find good speakers requires a little legwork, and you can't do it online._

 

It's nice and all to take a "let your ears decide" stance, I do it all the time, it's still nice to have a starting point. After all, there are hundreds of brands of speakers out there. You can also say the exact same thing for headphones. After all, the reviews of any headphone are all over the map except for very vague terms. That doesn't mean that specific recommendations are useless though.

 I agree that the problem is that everybody hears differently, but it's not impossible to recommend products with a specific family sound. In this case, it's not hard to believe that a brand XYZ headphone can over a similar "spectral" signature as another product.


----------



## jonta_dj

Yeah, I just wanted to get some starting point, I know I have to listen to some speakers first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The problem is that there aren't many HI-FI stores around where I live. I suppose I have to start listening around whenever I get a chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for all replies!


----------



## Zorander

I found the Quad L series speakers to have very similar signature to the Senn house sound. Smooth, laid-back sound with a fine balance. The piano gloss finish is beautiful too! Give them an audition.

 Cheers!


----------



## SteveM324

Vandersteen 2Ce Signatures have a laid back and warm sound that is easy to listen to for hours. I used to own the 2Ce's and I used to own the 650's as well.


----------



## bigshot

The speaker is what everything in your system plays through. A brand can have good models and bad models. Price does not always equate with quality. I can't imagine buying speakers without a lot of auditioning. I would consider every speaker offerred and eliminate them through listening to determine which sounds the best and is the best buy.

 See ya
 Steve


----------



## phon-o-phile

The Harbeth and Spender - classic British speakers (but not so much Tannoy and B&W) are the closest I can think of to the laid back but detailed sound of the Senn's.


----------



## Ham Radio Nut

Have you listened to 'Magnepan' (Magneplanar) speakers? The MG12/QR and the 1.6 are great values in the detail and accuracy department. They leave me 'breathless' (listening environment is important too), like a lot of great cans have a tendency to do.


----------



## Kokofong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found the Quad L series speakers to have very similar signature to the Senn house sound. Smooth, laid-back sound with a fine balance. The piano gloss finish is beautiful too! Give them an audition.

 Cheers!_

 

Hello I am interested in Quad L-ite and wanna know which amplifier will be a good match to them. Is a tube amplifier a good idea? Does the tube amplifier produce enough power to them? Thanks.

 Quad L-ite
http://www.superfi.co.uk/index.cfm/p...roduct_ID/2480

 Tube Amplifier
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...3668&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## johnsonad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cotdt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes i agree. BOSE

 any speaker that sounds like the HD650 i wouldn't touch with a 10 foot pole!_

 

Come on Philip, they aren't that bad!


----------



## jonta_dj

Finally I'm done!

 I got a new amplifier and am now running the speakers with active bass and treble cards. I like the sound very much now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not going to change any parts now, I think I'm satisfied.


----------

